# grips



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone know of a website that carries 1911 grips with some style, maybe some flames or something like that.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a place for some wild stuff. http://www.wickedgrips.com/

Here's one for for some fancy woods. http://www.esmeralda.cc/


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

+1 one wicked grips! but, there are many 1911 grips manufacturers out there, so just check the "Ultimate 1911 Links Thread" at the top of the General 1911 page. There's lots of good links there


----------



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

thank you


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Crimson trace grips*

I just installed a set of Crimson Trace Laser Grips model LG-401-P1-Custom, in Burlwood Finish with Front Activation on my Kimber 1911. They are very comfortable and work really well.

If you have a Ambidextrous-safety model 1911, it requires you shorten your right safety - my gunsmith charged me $20 and did a very professional job - a friend of mine did his own shortening using a "dremmel" and was very careful to well protect his 1911.

These are available from Crimson Trace, but cheaper from other websites, just "Google" Crimson Trace Laser Grips model LG-401-P1.

:smt1099


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

vzgrips.com


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gun Grip Guys have some good stuff
I've bought a few off this guy (Link) . He does fantastic work.

Fusion has some pretty nice stuff too.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Another vote for VZ Grips, if you're looking for wood, Sarge's grips and Esmereleda's are good to go.

Wicked Grips are totally....well wicked, but pricey.

We have two sets from Wicked but I keep going back to VZ for the grips on my carry gun. I think Im going to get some of the VZ Operators in G10 next.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

you might want to take a look at the vz alien grips, they're the best grips i've used on a 1911. seriously grippy without tearing up your hands. just a great design. made from g10 material, i just ordered my second pair.


----------

